

WebGL metaball playground - nephics
http://www.ro.me/tech/metaball-playground

======
daeken
This is a bit off-topic, but I've been working on a little framework for two-
triangles-and-a-shader WebGL demos for a couple days and figure that some
people might find it useful. I still have stuff to do to wrap it up for v1
(e.g. allowing multiple shaders and render-to-texture, write docs, etc) but
it's available at <https://github.com/daeken/windowpane> . I've been using it
to build my entries for the Mozilla Demoparty competitions, and you can see
examples here: <http://demoseen.com/windowpane/conc.html>
<http://demoseen.com/windowpane/plasma.html>

------
rhdoenges
If you haven't checked out three.js yet, you should. Mr. Doob really knows his
3D and makes it really easy to draw cool stuff.
<http://github.com/mrdoob/three.js> \-- there's examples there.

------
alttab
This is awesome. No plug-in? Imagine what could be done with things like Quake
Live...

